# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  impression d'un sous rapport en pied de page au format paysage dans un rapport en format portrait

## bracam2003

Bonjour  tous,
Est il possible de paramtrer un sous-rapport en format paysage situ en section pied de page d'un rapport paramtr en format portrait ?
aprs plusieurs essais infructueux en paramtrant mes sections de rapport et sous rapport en format paysage, je me retourne vers votre expertise et vos conseils pour une ventuelle solution.
merci d'avance pour vos conseils
cdlt

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour 

pourquoi paysage ?
Si vous tes en pied de page, il ne faut pas que le sous rapport soit plus large qu'une taille en portrait..

----------


## bracam2003

bonjour,
merci pour votre retour, voici quelques prcisions sur la construction de mon rapport:
j'ai cr un rapport qui doit afficher les X premires pages au format portrait et la dernire page doit tre au format paysage car elle contient un tableau dont la largeur mrite un format paysage.Pour se faire, j'ai pens que placer un sous rapport en pied de page et forcer la section en mode paysage pourrait solutionner mon problme de mise en page et priori non d'aprs votre remarque.
d'aprs ce que vous me dite les sections contenant les sous-rapports ne peuvent tre orientes diffremment de l'orientation dfinie dans le rapport principal. 
auriez vous une astuce pour me permettre d'avoir les toutes mes pages en portrait et la dernire en paysage ?
cordialement

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

le pied de page s'affiche sur toute les pages, le pied de page de rapport s'affiche uniquement  la fin. Mettez votre sous rapport dans le pied de page de rapport, dans l'expert section, selectionner nouvelle page avant et dans orientation selectionnez Paysage.. par contre je ne me rappelle plus  partir de quelle version de Crystal cette option est disponible (en 2016 et 2020, c'est sur, cela a du arriver avec la 2011

----------


## bracam2003

ok, merci, ca fonctionne

----------

